
How Citizens United Changed Politics and Shaped the Tax Bill - Deinos
https://www.brennancenter.org/blog/how-citizens-united-changed-politics-and-shaped-tax-bill
======
Upvoter33
Why can't the democrats use this as an opportunity? Adopt a party-wide
platform of "no donations from individuals > $5000" or whatever and make it
clear that who funds them is different from the few/rich.

~~~
cannonedhamster
Individual humans can only contribute up to $2700 directly and $5000 to a PAC.
Corporations are not tied to these limits if they want to establish their own
PAC which is what they do. No one will prosecute PACs that blatantly collude
with candidates illegally so campaign contributions to PACs are essentially
limitless for corporations but not for people. People have less rights to
speech than corporations. The problem is that corporations and lobbying groups
are legally allowed to buy influence and more money is more influence so the
wealthiest people and businesses will always have more rights under our
current system as long as they keep the masses divided.

Edit: Source: [https://www.thoughtco.com/current-political-campaign-
contrib...](https://www.thoughtco.com/current-political-campaign-contribution-
limits-3322056)

